# Nothing Cuter...



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Than a day old Naked Neck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How many? 

And I can argue that any chick is cute even when they're butt ugly.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Currently, 5 day olds, 2 nearly month olds, and a 3 month old pullet.
There are 12 more day olds coming shortly, and I have a few in the incubator.

The one with its head in the food is a frizzle


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That pic is rather dark. Is that a naked neck frizzle? Won't mind seeing that as it grows.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My apologies! It was night time lol. All these ones are day old NN. The black one in the dish has Silkie and barred rock in its genes so it's got 5 toes, feathered feet, Frizzled, and it's going to have some barring I think judging by its primaries.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If it's a hen it will also lay green eggs haha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can not wait to see that one when its all grown up.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Here he is at 3 days, you can see the feathers curling:


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

And this splash boy will probably be a breeder, you don't get more naked than he is. He has maybe 40% of the feathers of a "normal" chicken.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boy, that one is one of the most naked I've ever seen. What plans do you have for Winter for that one?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They over winter beautifully, actually.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even that one you're thinking of keeping for breeding? That's an awful sparse covering of body feathers.

I knew heavily feathered naked necks did fine in the Winter but then I've never seen one as naked as yours.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

He will be fine. The adult feathers will not grow in the bald spots but they will cover them (except his neck of course). Right now my only concern is how flighty he is, I don't like flightiness in my lines and most of my chicks hatched aren't like him. He is in with my blue Orpingtons and though they weren't the most trusting of creatures they're now as neurotic as he is. Oh well, he's only 6 weeks, he will come around I'm sure.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Speaking of, here are the orps:









And I tried to get a picture of my pigeons for you but they aren't very keen on me, yet, either lol. So here is a photo the breeder gave me:


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Knit him a turtle neck sweater...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your hubs just might fly down here to shoot me but what you need is a brooder building. I got to thinking about that and how you end up with oodles of young peeps that need brooding in the Spring and it has to be done inside your home. I know how much of mess that makes with the dust and then throw in the escapees that like your pancakes and it gets to be fun reading about but imagine not living it.

Whitecat, that thing about turtle necks rings a bell. I do think someone did try that at some point. Years ago so I don't remember the complete story or if they even went that far.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I normally have a brooder building, once the chicks are 2 weeks old and feathered up a bit they all go out into the barn. UNFORTUNATELY, my barn flooded a few weeks ago and there is still 4" of solid ice in there on the concrete and the bedding that saturated and froze is still like concrete. Hubby tried taking the axe to it but it was a no go. I can't even cover it with a buttload of shavings because the chicks can't be on cool ground like that - if I was dealing with grown birds I'd bed it deep and deal with it later.

Don't ask me where the 9 dozen chicks due to hatch next week are going, because I honestly don't know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, seems I remember a familiar story like that from last year. 

Any chance the horses can go in there and help the situation along? Or is it to built to be a brooder area?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If the horses to in there they're going to make it worse LOL. I also did much better than last year, tyvm! 

I candled the eggs today and I lost 12. Most were early deaths but 6-7 look like they died yesterday or the day before. My daughters class is incubating them so I don't know what happened. Sad, really, but good at the same time because I will have less chicks to stuff places.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's still time for you to backfill the loss of those eggs. 

How many times did I read last year that you were done and then oops, you're telling me about the newbies you couldn't say no to? 

Is the barn in a low area? Does flooding happen often there? Considering the hits you've been taking the last two or three years weather wise its got to be getting old.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep it's on a hilly spot so the water runs down onto the flattened area of the barn. Usually there's not 10' high snow banks all around the barn causing more melt and more trapped water, so the entryway floods a bit but not the whole barn. Pain in my butt!

I've given up saying "no more" because there's always more. At least at this point in time I know what I want to focus on and I am sticking to that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was that less snow than what you got last year that caused so many problems? I've been gone from the North for so long, I forget how much snow can pile up if it happens to be a snowy winter.

I dealt with that water thing with my Guinea coop. Mine was easily fixable with a gutter and a berm but a whole barn? Plus I live where it doesn't get and stay cold like you get. 

When are you going to warm up enough to make it go away?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, the winter started late this year. Then it totally made up for it. I've never ever seen so much snow. It came down to us having to hire a backhoe to break us a path out back after one series of storms because we had 3' of snow come down. That's what made the nice 10' banks. 

It's not too bad now, most of the snow is gone except in the woods and ditches, then you're hitting 1-2' still.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

That's my 4.5' high electric fence line my daughter is looking at. I pulled it out of the snow so the horses would at least see it. The horses are standing a solid 3' above the actual ground.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh boy! You did get nailed. You didn't say much about it this year so I thought you had gotten lucky this winter. We would get hit like that in MI every once in a while but I don't remember getting three feet in one hit.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

We got nailed here in Maine as well. Fences buried and 5 foot drifts, not to mention the plow piles


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

We got hit once or twice a week and every storm brought another 1-3'.

I kept the run shovelled out most of the winter until I came out to this one morning. Notice the 4' wide piece of plywood at the back of the run. I had to cut the cherry tree netting off, climb into the run, and dig them a gopher hole into the coop so that they could get out, then I had to put plywood over the run to keep the birds in, and I fed and bedded them by climbing in and out of the coop window from the barn for the rest of the winter.









The bucket my fjord is drinking out of is hanging on a hook in the tree, which is set at a height that normally hangs the bucket at his chest.









I wish I could post the pictures of my friends coop which was completely buried (even the roof) or another friend who's kids started sledding on the drift that went from her lawn to her houses roof.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I made it out well compared to most. Which is sad. Cause I wasn't doing too well LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is just unflipping unbelievable. Thank goodness you're both young enough to deal with a mess like that.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It sucked. And our spring is just arriving now, hopefully it warms a lot quicker than it is.


----------



## joly_bee (May 26, 2015)

cute 

รวดเร็วก่อนใคร ระดับคุณภาพเรื่องฟุตบอล ได้ที่นี่ ฟุตบอลสด


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

There you go, Robin! That Frizzled Naked neck of mine is growing up fast


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am soooo glad I wasn't drinking anything or I'd be trying to save my computer I'm laughing so hard. I absolutely love the ugly stage but that peep has ugly beat by a country mile.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now I guess I can say I've seen my first NN frizzle. That bird is going to be interesting looking once its filled out more.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Oh my Lord that is so cute! I have to get one of those, I'm already overloaded though so I guess I just can dream.


----------

